# Vento fridge fan



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has fitted a Vento (or similar ) fridge fan in a 2012 /2013 Autotrail 

Any hints before I take the covers off would be appreciated .

Thks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I had two fans from ebay. Cost including making a small wiring harness and a switch on the fridge Facia = £8

TM


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't waste your money on something you can easily do yourself for a quarter the cost, Just get two computer fans 90cm or 120cm....connect together.....connect to a switch of some sort....connect to a 12v source

There are only TWO cables you have to worry about.....its that easy....they are even colour coded so it's impossible to get wrong, EVEN if you connect the wrong way round....the fans just spin in the wrong direction.

As TM says....tenner at most

(just looked on ebay....they are selling these fridge fan kits for 45 quid)

I'm in the wrong job.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

So do these fans run all the time the fridge is on 12v ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

No. You connect them to a switch. Switch them on in hot weather. Off when not needed (at night when cooler or fridge may not need them).

You can like I did, connect them thermostatically. But I decided a simple manual control is best.

You can pick the 12v feed up from the back of the fridge and fuse it.

I will send a photo of my switch later for you

Tm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

take a look at my build pics in the link below 115, 116, 117, also 187, 188, 189.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here you go.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Here you go.......


There's posh now look you.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Funny that, it was a dodgy switch wrapped up in tape and shoved behind the vent for 18 months.

Took a while to get around to it after I took the speed control and thermostat out of it.

TM


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As others have said, it is a much cheaper option to DIY from ebay or similar. On my Dakota I fitted 2 ebay fans with some brackets made from a piece of scrap perspex sheet. The switch was bought to match the existing TV/aerial/12v supply fitted at the foot of the bed. The switch has an LED on it so if you forget to switch it off at night the LED soon reminds you. Even with the cost of the switch and the frame to mount it in, the total came in under that of the Vento.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another advocate for DIY.


----------

